# Stephen Curry working out with CP3



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I had been reading CP's Twitter and noticed over the past few weeks he's been working out with Curry. Both in New Orleans and North Carolina. 




> PAUL'S ASSIST: With enormous expectations to start this upcoming season as a rookie with the Golden State Warriors, Stephen Curry sought out Paul for help this summer. They worked out together this past week at the Alario Center.
> 
> Curry, the son of former Charlotte Hornets guard Dell Curry, led the nation in scoring with a 28.6 average at Davidson last season. He was the seventh overall pick in June's draft by the Warriors.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/sports/t-p/index.ssf?/base/sports-44/1253078406129590.xml&coll=1

Curry also participated in CP3's 1st Celebrity Golf Classic on Tuesday.


----------

